# Rapido 741F - Grey Tank Switch Location



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

My 741F has a switch on the grey tank that closes when the tank is 80% full and this illuminates an icon on the CBE control Panel and generates a 'beep' when the power is switched on. For some reason my switch has gone permanently S/C (sort circuit)- I 've checked this by disconnecting connector 18 at the CBE Distribution Panel and this action ( effectively O/C (Open Circuiting) the tank switch ) clears the warning icon.

Does anyone know the physical location of the 'screw in probe' (CBE words) on the grey tank. The tank is a saddle tank running across the width of the underside of the vehicle with the waste outlet on the offside just foward of the habitation door.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Problem solved !. This morning I topped the grey tank up with about 40 litres of hot water + Elsan Grey Tank cleaner and took the van for a spin around the town roundabouts and then back home. I dumped the grey tank contents in my drive drain and hey presto the 'grey tank 80% warning" has cleared. So I'm guessing that whatever 'float' type switch there is had been 'gummed' in the 'up ' postion by congealed grease or fat and this morining's sloshing around in hot soapy water has cleatred the obstruction. 

I've double chacked it by running my garden hose into the kitchen sink until the warning illuminated then dumping back down until the warning cleared - great !.

Now to tackle the hairline cracks in the handbasin !

Harry


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There, The waste tank "switch" in the tank is a pair of contacts bridged by the "water" when nearly full. Mine also throws a wobbly occasionally due, I think, to slime build up and normally goes with a rinse out as you've found

John


----------



## TurbotheCat (Feb 10, 2011)

Investigated our sensor. One of the sender wires has broken off.
Phillips screw with washer and terminal eyelet. Screw is rotating but not allowing me to replace the termination. The whole probe is rotating. Need to be able to hold the probe assembly. This of course can only be done by gaining access to the probe through the large " manhole cover "Problem is this is tight are they just screwed or bayonet fitting into the tank and it just needs a bit of welly to remove the cover. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## TurbotheCat (Feb 10, 2011)

Investigated our sensor. One of the sender wires has broken off.
Phillips screw with washer and terminal eyelet. Screw is rotating but not allowing me to replace the termination. The whole probe is rotating. Need to be able to hold the probe assembly. This of course can only be done by gaining access to the probe through the large " manhole cover "Problem is this is tight are they just screwed or bayonet fitting into the tank and it just needs a bit of welly to remove the cover. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Hi Turbothecat
I think you are talking about your FRESH water tank.
The large access trap on the top does unscrew----but takes quite a lot of effort.
The OP was about the GREY water tank.
BrianM


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*They are screwed in*

Hi there, the inspection caps on both the fresh and waste water tanks are screwed in, onto a thick section "O" seal, They do need a bit of welly to get them out. A bit of vaseline or silicone spray on reassembly will help in future. The inside bits of the sensor can be felt from one of the holes.

Best of luck John


----------

